# Any generous artists out there?



## Shadowspecced (Dec 22, 2011)

Would anybody want to donate my band a free logo we could use?

Obviously you'd be left pretty much in control, I just want it to be colorful and suitable for a pop punk band aimed pretty much at younger people (14-18, give or take a few years)

I'd greatly appreciate it, the only thing is I can't completely promise it'd be used since I have a couple of friends making logo's too. So what would happen is I'd make a survey on facebook and have everyone I know vote.

This would be awesome, and you'd be cited in the liner notes of our EP and anywhere else we use whatever you draw up.

Band name: Just Last Year


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2011)

Had all last week off so I didn't see this until now but if you're still looking for something, I could probably help you out.

Send me a PM. Fill me in on any ideas you have and/or any other logos that tickle your fancy and hopefully we can hook you up.


----------

